# greetings



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

greetings, comrades:

i'm new here and glad to visit you.  

dj


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Greetings to you, too, David. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello David ... welcome to TC - glad to have you aboard


----------

